# Driving from Greece to Croatia (Albania and Montenegro)



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We're planning on driving up from Greece to Dubrovnik next year through Albania and Montenegro and I've not come across anyone other than Magbaz who've done so.

Biggest worry for us is insurance (Third Party Only) for which I can't see a work around unless we become German.

Has anyone done this route and can advise on it's condition?

We'll also be taking a trip to Mostar in Bosnia so any information here would be good.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

didn't Don Madge do it this year?


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't answer your question sorry but I am interested in your comment about insurance and being German. Do they give better cover for tese areas?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Scolds said:


> I can't answer your question sorry but I am interested in your comment about insurance and being German. Do they give better cover for tese areas?


Most UK insurers give you cover for the 27 European union countries + Morocco but it is possible to obtain Fully Comp cover for Albania, Montenegro, Serbia and Bosnia according to the German motorhome dealer we have been speaking to.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

That's interesting I have the chance to register in Germany and insure there in the future and need to find out if they also have companies that do fulltime insurance. Thanks


----------

